
Drone hacking is becoming child’s play - demouser7
https://medium.com/@swalters/drones-hacking-is-becoming-childs-play-b56843342e36#.syx1djd2x
======
mynameislegion
The drone that hijacks other drones in mid-air already exists
[http://newatlas.com/skyjack-hijacks-other-
drones/30055/](http://newatlas.com/skyjack-hijacks-other-drones/30055/)

